# "Purple Rain" Hollow Form



## Woodturner1975 (May 8, 2016)

Finished this up today. Still may slap a finial on it. Decided to call it "Purple Rain". Considering I was born in the mid 70's and also have two older sisters that were born in the 70's. There was a bit of musical influence from my sisters I suppose. I felt this was an appropriate name. It was either that or "Purple People Eater".  I used maple burl w/pearl ex. Thank you for the wood @Mike1950!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2016)

Nice piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 9, 2016)

Very pretty! Do you cast it as a solid piece and then hollow or do you somehow cast it with a void in it to save on resin?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 9, 2016)

That is a cool looking piece. Good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop (May 9, 2016)

Beautiful! What are the dimensions?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 9, 2016)

Good looking piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2016)

That is nice! I'm not a fan of purple, but that is a beautiful piece!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (May 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Very pretty! Do you cast it as a solid piece and then hollow or do you somehow cast it with a void in it to save on resin?


Thank you! It's a solid piece. I use a waste block at times depending on the wood I'm using. Can't stand wasting resin. It's way to expensive.


----------



## Woodturner1975 (May 9, 2016)

Tony said:


> That is nice! I'm not a fan of purple, but that is a beautiful piece!! Tony


Thank you! I agree Tony. I'm not a huge fan of the purple either. This was my wife's suggestion.


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2016)

Woodturner1975 said:


> Thank you! I agree Tony. I'm not a huge fan of the purple either. This was my wife's suggestion.



I can tell you if my son sees it, you might have a burglar show up at your place!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (May 9, 2016)

MKTacop said:


> Beautiful! What are the dimensions?


It's a small hollow form. Had to test the new hollowing setup. It measures 2.5" X 2.25". Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

Purple is one of my favorite colors depending on the application, and you really knocked that out of the park. I would love to see a picture of it that isn't so close up if it isn't too much trouble. I like to see several angles on a project the more the merrier.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (May 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Purple is one of my favorite colors depending on the application, and you really knocked that out of the park. I would love to see a picture of it that isn't so close up if it isn't too much trouble. I like to see several angles on a project the more the merrier.


Thank you Kevin! Here's some additional photos.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2016)

That really looks cool from the top! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks for the extra pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

